# Pornstar chicks



## botamico (Jan 13, 2018)

If you could get with a porn star, who would it be?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2018)

Heavyiron 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## botamico (Jan 14, 2018)

Too funny!


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 14, 2018)

So many to choose from.  It's hard to just pick one.


----------



## botamico (Jan 14, 2018)

I would say just post the 1st good looking one you find.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

Jean Valjean


----------



## IRM (Jan 22, 2018)

Porn is of Satan! And Porn Stars are his minions!  (Accept the ones with great tits, those are alright)

Haram!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 22, 2018)

I watch a good share of porn, oddly enough I never get names


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2018)

Christy Mack
https://twitter.com/ChristyMack/media


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 22, 2018)

Prince said:


> Christy Mack
> https://twitter.com/ChristyMack/media


only reason I know her is because her ex beat her almost to death


----------



## Luxx (Jan 22, 2018)

Prince said:


> Christy Mack
> https://twitter.com/ChristyMack/media



Hot but that pussy is blowed the fuck out. Roast beef


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2018)

Luxx said:


> Hot but that pussy is blowed the fuck out. Roast beef



cool.


----------



## Luxx (Jan 22, 2018)

Innie or I?m out lol


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 22, 2018)

wonder if she got that tattoo covered yet, the one that says warchilds property


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> wonder if she got that tattoo covered yet, the one that says warchilds property



I thought he called himself War Machine?


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## heckler7 (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 23, 2018)

Damn he beat the breaks off her ass. Porn star or not no woman deserves to be beaten on. Well you can beat that ass up but not like that lol

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 23, 2018)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Damn he beat the breaks off her ass. Porn star or not no woman deserves to be beaten on. Well you can beat that ass up but not like that lol
> 
> granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


IDK, there is a lot to that story, they were engaged to be married, she thought he was out of town, he showed up she was banging another guy, he beat the shit out of that dude and he ran away from the house then he beat the shit out of her? she was sending him pics of her tits just before it happened sooo, IDK


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 23, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> IDK, there is a lot to that story, they were engaged to be married, she thought he was out of town, he showed up she was banging another guy, he beat the shit out of that dude and he ran away from the house then he beat the shit out of her? she was sending him pics of her tits just before it happened sooo, IDK


Ooooooo I gotcha dude could of been temporary insane. Yea that's fucked up probably lucky nobody caught a bullet. Guarantee mofo banging mine and I come in someone probably getting the lead. In the foot of course  

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> IDK, there is a lot to that story, they were engaged to be married, she thought he was out of town, he showed up she was banging another guy, he beat the shit out of that dude and he ran away from the house then he beat the shit out of her? she was sending him pics of her tits just before it happened sooo, IDK



still does not give him the right to hit her.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 23, 2018)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Ooooooo I gotcha dude could of been temporary insane. Yea that's fucked up probably lucky nobody caught a bullet. Guarantee mofo banging mine and I come in someone probably getting the lead. In the foot of course
> 
> granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


lolz, yes you know


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 23, 2018)

Prince said:


> still does not give him the right to hit her.


IDK bro, your telling me that if you came home and your lady was banging another dude you would just walk out and be like well that happens. I'm pretty sure I would snap, maybe I would be in a good head space and wish them luck in life, but part of me thinks I would go rambo with my hunting knife


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> IDK bro, your telling me that if you came home and your lady was banging another dude *you would just walk out and be like well that happens.* I'm pretty sure I would snap, maybe I would be in a good head space and wish them luck in life, but part of me thinks I would go rambo with my hunting knife



pretty much.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 23, 2018)

Prince said:


> pretty much.


thats cause your a big baller and have tons of pussy in line, I'm just a simple man with one woman


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> thats cause your a big baller and have tons of pussy in line, I'm just a simple man with one woman



no I am just very laid back and if its just sex then I will just go fuck another chick and we are even. lol


----------



## botamico (Jan 28, 2018)

Carter Cruise, Kelsi Monroe, Jada Fire, Asa Akira


----------



## Swiper (Jan 29, 2018)

Brandi Love

Jewels Jade


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2018)

seriously names?


----------



## botamico (Jan 29, 2018)

Hell yeah! Certains chicks are hot and know how to do shit better than others.


----------



## botamico (Jan 29, 2018)

For example, some chicks give bj's that make you want to explode while watching that shit. Then other chicks give mediocre bj's that'll either make you fall asleep watching or turn to another video.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 30, 2018)

botamico said:


> For example, some chicks give bj's that make you want to explode while watching that shit. Then other chicks give mediocre bj's that'll either make you fall asleep watching or turn to another video.


The only bad bj is when a gal drags her teeth on your peen. Once new a gal had a busted sharp tooth and every time she would skuff me the fugg up. I was like damn bitch do you gotta drag the plow every time lol

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## botamico (Jan 31, 2018)

Damn, that sucks or should I say "what a drag." Lol


----------



## Swiper (Jan 31, 2018)

Prince said:


> seriously names?




lol. 










jewels jade ^^^^















Brandi Love^^^^^


----------



## BadGas (Feb 2, 2018)

Riley Reid please  ...... 





With a side of Riley Reyes


----------



## botamico (Feb 2, 2018)

Have you seen Melissa Moore? She looks just like Riley Reid. Some people speculated that the 2 are sisters. Do a comparison and be the judge. They do have similarities. I would post a picture, but I can't do shit with this phone.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 11, 2018)

hahaha let me help..







botamico said:


> Have you seen Melissa Moore? She looks just like Riley Reid. Some people speculated that the 2 are sisters. Do a comparison and be the judge. They do have similarities. I would post a picture, but I can't do shit with this phone.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 15, 2018)

I would not hookup with a porn star , think of all the sex she?s had . Then you start fucking her and lasting 5-15 mins . Would not be an ego booster . I would get with midget Jenna from suicide girls . She doesn?t look funny like most midgets .


----------



## botamico (Feb 18, 2018)

Most men in porn industry don't last long in sex. Some men cum as many as 6 or more times while filming one scene. They do a lot of editing to make it seem like they last forever. Very, very few men can last a long time before cumming and that's because they're on a very strict diet involving no red meat and tons of fruits, veggies, and nuts.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 18, 2018)

Sorry you do not have the confidence in yourself that I possess.. 

My viagra has never let me down.. My dick gets so hard ... it feels like it could blow up at any time.. And I'm glad to point it out to every slob I slay. 

I've fucked strippers and dated a smoking hot call girl back in 1998 .. I have not fucked a pornstar .. but do not give 2 shites.. Sex with a woman starts way before you get them in the sack.. 

You gotta get in their mind or it won't matter how good or big you are.. 



bomb_r2 said:


> I would not hookup with a porn star , think of all the sex she?s had . Then you start fucking her and lasting 5-15 mins . Would not be an ego booster . I would get with midget Jenna from suicide girls . She doesn?t look funny like most midgets .


----------



## BadGas (Feb 18, 2018)

There was suppose to be a few pictures here.. wonder what happened.



BadGas said:


> hahaha let me help..


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I would not hookup with a porn star.



I would and I have.


----------



## Swiper (Feb 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> I would and I have.



was he a top tier one?


----------



## 45PRs (Feb 18, 2018)

botamico said:


> Most men in porn industry don't last long in sex. Some men cum as many as 6 or more times while filming one scene. They do a lot of editing to make it seem like they last forever. Very, very few men can last a long time before cumming and that's because they're on a very strict diet involving no red meat and tons of fruits, veggies, and nuts.



Not really you newb, they most likely take some kind of SSRI.  You can last for an hour if you wanted to, throw in some PDE5 inhibitor and you?ll stay rock hard the entire time as well.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2018)

Swiper said:


> was he a top tier one?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 18, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Sorry you do not have the confidence in yourself that I possess..
> 
> My viagra has never let me down.. My dick gets so hard ... it feels like it could blow up at any time.. And I'm glad to point it out to every slob I slay.
> 
> ...




I disagree you you could be the most boring person but if you swing that dick and make her cum , you will be wanted more . What begins before fucking is a relationship . Which you don?t need to fuck some bitch . I have confidence in myself , I would avoid sex with a porn star , yea they got huge fake titties and a vagina that gets reconstruction every 8-12 months along with a bleached ass  honestly I bet most of them girls are coked out whores looking for dads attention . When nut jobs meet a decent dude they go stalker bitch and key words into your car door and cry then bogus charges . I?ll take my 250 pound woman who puts up with my crazy ass and has the guts to tell me I?m being a baby or obsessing . Hell shes the reason I gained 60pounds in 5 months


----------



## BadGas (Feb 18, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I disagree you you could be the most boring person but if you swing that dick and make her cum , you will be wanted more . What begins before fucking is a relationship . Which you don?t need to fuck some bitch . I have confidence in myself , I would avoid sex with a porn star , yea they got huge fake titties and a vagina that gets reconstruction every 8-12 months along with a bleached ass  honestly I bet most of them girls are coked out whores looking for dads attention . When nut jobs meet a decent dude they go stalker bitch and key words into your car door and cry then bogus charges . I?ll take my 250 pound woman who puts up with my crazy ass and has the guts to tell me I?m being a baby or obsessing . Hell shes the reason I gained 60pounds in 5 months


----------



## botamico (Feb 19, 2018)

Oh, I also forgot the injectable viagra the porn industry uses along with other things. Don't worry 45prs, I don't take offense to being called a newbie.  We're all newbies in this game called life. The only people who don't learn are closed minded people or the dead. I'm neither of the 2.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2018)

this is her


----------



## BadGas (Feb 21, 2018)

is it wrong that i do not care whether or not thats piss 

I'd stick my face right in there.. wet or dry. 

Thanks boss.



Prince said:


> this is her


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Prince robbed the cradle ....I did not enjoy your post humous half time show performance.  You should resurrect your self and become the formerly dead artist known as Prince. After that create beatlejuice 2 and boondock saints 3


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Prince robbed the cradle ....I did not enjoy your post humous half time show performance.  You should resurrect your self and become the formerly dead artist known as Prince. After that create beatlejuice 2 and boondock saints 3



you're a fag.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 22, 2018)

Prince said:


> this is her


This is the porn star girl you screwed?  Name?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> This is the porn star girl you screwed?  Name?



all I remember is Tanya, I used to be able to pull up her vids but I forget the last name, she is nymhpo.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 22, 2018)

Prince said:


> all I remember is Tanya, I used to be able to pull up her vids but I forget the last name, she is nymhpo.



But would she make you a sammich afterwards?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2018)

I used to fuck both of these chicks.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 9, 2018)

pretty sure some of you never talked to a girl without giving your pin numbers first


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> pretty sure some of you never talked to a girl without giving your pin numbers first


----------



## solidassears (Mar 9, 2018)

Prince said:


> I used to fuck both of these chicks.



OK, but did they fuck you back?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2018)

solidassears said:


> OK, but did they fuck you back?



don't be jealous.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 9, 2018)

Prince said:


> don't be jealous.



LOL, why not! A guy can dream...


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 10, 2018)

solidassears said:


> OK, but did they fuck you back with an 8" black strapon??



Good question



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

